# New Pics - June 17, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Jun17/

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh the baby lovebirds are getting some green  
It's hard work growing up.

Great pictures as always and love the captions.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terri, your diversity never ceases to amaze me!

What wonderful feathered ones you have! I, too, love the captions. I hope the banded ones can be returned to their owners.

The color combinations that you have are really something!

Wishing all LOVE HUGS and SCRITCHES

AND, WARM HEALING THOUGHTS TO ALL WHO NEED THEM!

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh my thats a handfull...!


Oh!


I got weak in the knees just thinking about trying to take care of so many!


Love,


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics, Terry. I love all your beautiful little babies.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope you can find homes for all the lovies-you have quite a collection, they are all so cute. 

I'm glad to hear the gosling was rescued by two little girls, I don't want to imagine the outcome if it was just left there and no one found it.

The doves are gorgeous, but I certainly understand why you replaced their eggs out with dummies.

Parfait is just lovely, and looks like dad too! I can't imagine all the pigeons without bands you get, and so many are so tame and vulnerable.Quite frustrating...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Terry, another wonderful group of pictures.

I really believe Parfait is Traveler's baby - she has his "look" and is so pretty but Pepper has caught my fancy - love the markings on his neck.

I didn't realize that doves could have white splotches on them like your little female. They are really beautiful.

Your baby lovebirds are so cute. 

Hope things begin to slow down for you soon.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, you have your hands full as always, Terry.  You are doing a lot of shelter rescuing too now? (I mean more than usual, it looks like!) Those ducklings are just too cute, and the doves are beautiful. Everyone is just too cute, the chickens, the lovebird babies, the sparrow, the pij babies, all of them!  Keep up the good (hard) work!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look folks. Yes, there are a BUNCH of rescues here right now.

Maryjane .. good to hear from you! I am not directly doing any shelter rescues .. just seem to have been "found" by some new people who are devoted shelter rescue folks. The Pasadena folks have been sending me their doves, pigeons, and ducks for a few years now.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, what a gathering of ducklings and goslings!!! You have to be close to peek capacity with all those rescues!

Parfait looks like such a sweetie!
Pepper is growing into a very handsome bird!

Good to see the baby lovebirds are thriving! Well done for doing such a great job raising them! Give them little baby scritches!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

hey just wondering what kind of pigeon








the white one in back with the crest you cant see his beak i have one like it dunno if it is a archangel or roller or halfbreed of some type


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeon lower said:


> hey just wondering what kind of pigeon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what breed it is. There are several others that are identical in that group .. some solid white, some solid black, and one mostly white with the center tail feathers black. They do look sort of like archangels, but I'm pretty sure they aren't. Only one of the group of "identical" pigeons is banded, and the band gives no clue as to the breed.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Such beautiful pigeons you have there. I get so upset knowing that the owners don't want their banded birds back. The one I found with my flock - I contacted the Spindle Club and they think it might be one of their members' - I need to get the number on the band accurate in order for them to contact the owner. But now I'm beginning to have second thoughts - what if I do get the number and they contact the owner and he doesn't want it back? I already told them if all he's going to do is cull it, then I won't bother telling them where it is - I'd rather have it fly free with the ferals and try to make a home of its own with them.

But we'll see if I can get the number. The bird moves around too much. I've decided to name it Darcy. I think it's a female.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i band mine but i dont go to a club i dont band some like my fantails and some other odd ones i forget to do its so sad at a barn i go to see pigeons for sale most of them are ferals or wild pigeons all unbanded


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Garye said:


> Such beautiful pigeons you have there. I get so upset knowing that the owners don't want their banded birds back. The one I found with my flock - I contacted the Spindle Club and they think it might be one of their members' - I need to get the number on the band accurate in order for them to contact the owner. But now I'm beginning to have second thoughts - what if I do get the number and they contact the owner and he doesn't want it back? I already told them if all he's going to do is cull it, then I won't bother telling them where it is - I'd rather have it fly free with the ferals and try to make a home of its own with them.
> 
> But we'll see if I can get the number. The bird moves around too much. I've decided to name it Darcy. I think it's a female.


Garye, I know that this has been stated on here time and time again, but please don't assume that the owner will kill the bird. If you find the owner, just call him and let him know about the bird. You'll get a "feeling" just by talking to him I would bet. Very few owners would go to the trouble of retrieveing a bird, especially one that hasn't even been captured yet, just to kill it. 
I race pigeon and I'll tell you, because I'm around pigeon flyer, what I think. If an owner simply doesn't want the bird back, most will tell you that. If they say they DO want it back, then assume they are sincere. I think that the majority of the birds that are killed by their owners are the ones that return home on their own after being gone for days, weeks or months. The MAIN reason for this, is the owner doesn't know where that bird has been, what it may have caught and what it might pass on to the rest of his flock. I am in NO WAY condoning these actions. Just stating what I think happens. If an owner goes to the "trouble" of driving any distance to get his bird back, he's not going to kill the bird. If he's willing to spend the money to pay to have a bird shipped home, he's not going to kill it. 
We have owners that are contacted through 911 Pigeon Alert about their lost birds. Some pick the birds up, no problem. Some just plainly state they don't want the bird back. Some himhaw around about getting the bird back. We COULD, but we NEVER strong arm an owner into picking up a bird. That's the birds that would be in trouble. 
I don't know if you saw the thread about my bird that got lost and flew to Indiana from Alabama instead of home, to Virginia. If the wrong person had found her and assumed that because I race birds, and my bird got lost, that I didn't want it back, I would have never known where she was. Instead, I got a phone call and two weeks and about $60 later, my bird is back here in my loft where she belongs. 
So, if you find the owner, give them a chance. They may be a "good" fancier and they may be a "bad" one, but you don't know until you try. If the owner wants the bird back, she surely deserves her life back with the flock she knew, the mate that may be there and the loft life that she had before being lost.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I agree with Renee, for sure. I've been doing this pigeon rescue stuff for about 10 years now and that started long before 911 Pigeon Alert. It didn't take me long to figure out that there are the good, the bad, and the ugly don't count with pigeon fanciers .. the ugly in their case are the indifferent .. don't care one way or the other.

I've found that the best approach is a straight forward one .. you find a banded pigeon and trace the owner and call that person .. just tell them flat out that you have their bird, what the condition of the bird is, that you are more than willing to help see that the bird gets home OR that you are willing to either keep the bird or find it a home .. end of story .. and a happy ending for the bird. You've given the owner a way out if he or she wants or needs it, and the bird is still safe with you until the details are known. This isn't a perfect world and not all pigeon fanciers are good/nice people in OUR terms .. you need to give them options and deal with the outcome .. JMO ..

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

All I was saying is that if the person relunctantly wanted it back, I'd make the suggestion that I'll take care of it if they don't want it. That's all.

Anyways, Darcy hasn't shown up for 3 days now. It's quite possible that when she joined the ferals, she was tired and hungry and that when I gave her some food, she got enough energy and flew the rest of the way back home.

I have contacted Spindle City about her and they are willing to contact the owner if I can get the numbers off her. I definitely know it's a member of theirs because of the letters on the band and they confirmed it. I just can't get the rest of the numbers clear. But she hasn't shown up for 3 days now.

Maybe she found her way back home after all.


----------

